# All Things NBA & NBA League Pass 2011-2012



## la24philly

Directv isn't taking NBA league pass orders as of now.

But they did release the billing and price info as of now based off a full schedule.

payments

6 x @ 31.99 a month = 191.94 early bird price. It will be adjusted or prorated if the season begins late.

Usually starting oct 1 you could order it, or channel 114 or 113 they usually have a channel you could order it off of, but as of now its not available to order.

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3158


----------



## phrelin

Could this have something to do with this headline NBA cancels first two weeks of season?


----------



## epokopac

la24philly said:


> Directv isn't taking NBA league pass orders as of now.
> 
> But they did release the billing and price info as of now based off a full schedule.
> 
> payments
> 
> 6 x @ 31.99 a month = 191.94 early bird price. It will be adjusted or prorated if the season begins late.
> 
> Usually starting oct 1 you could order it, or channel 114 or 113 they usually have a channel you could order it off of, but as of now its not available to order.
> 
> The NBA needs to have a 2011/2012 season before they can offer a product (NBA LP) for consumer consumption. It doesn't look good at this point in time for all the NBA fans out there.


----------



## la24philly

with the NBA finally coming to an agreement on a New CBA. the goal is to start on 12/25. I believe they will extend everything a week or 2, and try to have a 66 game season.

More details will follow, as well as news on NBA league pass. Hopefully they will offer it a cheaper rate to us fans for the suffering.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let's keep it going here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197438


----------

